# Wasp macro C&C



## kalgra (Sep 24, 2016)

Been working with a couple new work flows for my stack shots that incorporate some more advanced techniques. I would like opinions on which of these two you all like better.

1.



Wasp 16 stack color by Kristian Algra, on Flickr




2.



Wasp 14 stack black by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 24, 2016)

Amazing.

Im a fan of black backgrounds in general. The purple is pretty awesome too. 

That mouth!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 25, 2016)

#2 all the way. The black just makes all the little details pop.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2016)

Black. It looks more menacing and adds to the dimension.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 25, 2016)

Jesus!  How am I going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Emanuel M (Sep 25, 2016)

Both look great. 
But I still prefer the one with black background. 

Cheers


----------

